

A step closer to quantum computation with Quantum Error Correction - vimota
https://plus.google.com/+ResearchatGoogle/posts/JbF1cc5jZNC

======
sp332
Cool paper, but the linked page just links to
[http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/03/a-step-closer-
to-...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2015/03/a-step-closer-to-quantum-
computation.html)

